# New Years Eve Venison Backstraps



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

A few trimmed up venison backstraps.


-----

Venison backstraps seasoned with Tatonka Dust.


-----

Smoked the venison backstraps with oak at 150º for about an hour, then pulled them to raise the grill temperature to 500º and grilled them to an internal temperature of 125º.


-----

The internal meat temperature then kept climbing after removed from the grill more than usual and the backstraps were done a tad more than we prefer.


-----

Here is the backstrap sliced.


-----

Venison backstraps seasoned with Tatonka Dust, smoked with oak and plated with shrimp seasoned with Feiny's Chesapeake Bay and mixed veggies. Even a tad overdone than we prefer, the backstraps and everything was delicious!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice..............


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

WOW!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

So we have this left over venison backstrap...


-----

Sautéed green peppers and onions seasoned with Tatonka Dust.


-----

Italian loaf buttered and seasoned with Butter Blast seasoning, oak smoked Tatonka Dusted venison backstrap, sautéed green peppers and onions, with Swiss/provolone cheese. After the picture was taken a layer of cheese was put over the the backstrap also and then placed in the oven till the cheese was melting.


-----

Venison Backstrap Philly Sandwich and Potato Grillers.


-----


----------

